# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  آخرین ورزن C++‎ Builder

## nasr

سلام 

آخرین Version از C++‎ Builder چند است 

آیا مثل دلفی 6و7و8 داره یا نه 

با تشکر

----------


## vDelphi

آخرین ورژن همان 6 است که هنوز ورژن جدیدی ارایه نشده~

----------


## nsaba

آقا سلام 
من تا 7 را دیده ام

----------


## vDelphi

http://www.borland.com/cbuilder/
من که اینجا تا 6 می بینم!

----------


## C++‎Builder

> آقا سلام 
> من تا 7 را دیده ام



 :خیلی متعجب: mishe begin koja version 7 ro didin?

----------


## C++‎Builder

C++‎Builder 9
http://www.drbob42.com/CBuilder/index.htm

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

سلام
گمونم 6 دیگه آخریشه و دیگه هم قرار نیست version جدید بده :sorry:  البته Service Pack میده :cry: . آخریشم تا حالا 4 بوده

----------


## orion188

سلام

این Service Pack 4 رو از کجا میشه گرفت؟

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

باید BCB رو Active کنی. اونم چون BCBهای ما همه Creackشده و ActiveCode ما واقعی نیست. واسه ما امکان نداره.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

من که C++‎BuilderX 2005 رو دیدم

----------


## Inprise

من SP4 رو دارم ؛ انتشار اینترنتی اش چندان جالب نیست ؛ اگر کسی روش دیگری داره پیشنهاد کنه .

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام
 لطفا sp4 را در فروشگاه برنامه نویس مانند بقیه سی دی ها در اختیار دوستان 
 قرار دهید ( حد اقل قیمت - هزینه سی دی و ارسال ) .  :wink: 

 متشکرم  :flower:

----------


## Inprise

از مهدی کرامتی بخواهید یک سی دی حاوی آپدیت محصولات مختلف منتشر کنه ؛ من هم SP4 رو در اختیارش قرار میدم که همراه با اون توزیع بشه.

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

من با C++‎BuilderX کار کردم. راستش "*مالی نبود*".

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> راستش "مالی نبود".


ببخشیدا اما اگر تفاوتشو می دونستی نمی یومدی اینو بگی .

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

> ببخشیدا اما اگر تفاوتشو می دونستی نمی یومدی اینو بگی .


میشه بگی؟ جدا میگم نمی دونم. من سیستمی کار می کنم.
ممنون می شم.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

C++‎builderX همان C++‎ است اما Cross Platform اش .

----------


## محمد میرمصطفی

با تشکر.

----------

